# Connect to Nikon D610



## tankist02 (Oct 30, 2014)

Running 10.1-RC3 amd64. When I connect a Nikon D610 to USB I see in /var/log/messages:


```
Oct 29 21:05:35 obama kernel: ugen2.6: <NIKON> at usbus2
Oct 29 21:05:35 obama devd: Executing 'logger Unknown USB device: vendor 0x04b0 product 0x0434 bus uhub4'
Oct 29 21:05:35 obama root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x04b0 product 0x0434 bus uhub4
```

No /dev/da* devices are present. Does it mean that I can't get photos from my camera?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 30, 2014)

Earlier Nikon cameras had a menu entry to select "Mass Storage" or PTP mode.  I could not find that setting in the manual for the D610.  Their download software is only for Windows or Mac, and they suggest using a card reader otherwise.  That is generally the best option anyway.  However, it is worth trying graphics/gphoto2 if you must read the card in the camera.


----------



## nakal (Nov 1, 2014)

I download my images from the D800 this way:
`gphoto2 --get-all-files`

gphoto2 is in graphics/gphoto2, as *wblock@* mentioned.


----------

